# In an earlier thread I mentioned getting



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

snow removals assigned from a Safeguard order mill. I did not mention the company but yesterday a cc'd E-mail came in warning contractors about payment, and was wondering if any of you had any information or in fact have ever been paid from this company. The company is WVAM Property Services. I smelled a rat right away and didn't complete anything for them(it was actually too easy to get work from them) no reputable company would have assigned work with the information I gave them no matter how bad they needed contractors, that and some other red flags along with poor pricing in the first place made me steer clear. But this E-mail got me wondering and I also thought I might be able to save some others some heartache. If you know any thing about them please let us all know. Through some research I believe, but am not certain the company is an incarnation of a Markeese Boler scam, he seems to be a bit notorious. The address on their website is actually the Kansas City International Airport. 601 Brasilia Ave, Kansas City, MO 64153 and I could not find any corporate filings on them.


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

ohnojim said:


> snow removals assigned from a safeguard order mill. I did not mention the company but yesterday a cc'd e-mail came in warning contractors about payment, and was wondering if any of you had any information or in fact have ever been paid from this company. The company is wvam property services. I smelled a rat right away and didn't complete anything for them(it was actually too easy to get work from them) no reputable company would have assigned work with the information i gave them no matter how bad they needed contractors, that and some other red flags along with poor pricing in the first place made me steer clear. But this e-mail got me wondering and i also thought i might be able to save some others some heartache. If you know any thing about them please let us all know. Through some research i believe, but am not certain the company is an incarnation of a markeese boler scam, he seems to be a bit notorious. The address on their website is actually the kansas city international airport. 601 brasilia ave, kansas city, mo 64153 and i could not find any corporate filings on them.


 
i have no experiance with them but all i can say is if it looks like a duck,.....walks like a duck,.......smells like a duck......? . Personaly i wont even consider it if the word safeguard are mentioned


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*That was the first red flag*



All Island Handy said:


> i have no experiance with them but all i can say is if it looks like a duck,.....walks like a duck,.......smells like a duck......? . Personaly i wont even consider it if the word safeguard are mentioned


my intentions were not just to get work, but to see who was servicing the FNMA REO stuff in my area, if they would have met my criteria, then who knows?


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

I will never EVER Work for a sub of a national.Tomuch Money being shuffled around and 100% more chance of getting screwed.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*I was considering taking a chance on a few*



UnitedFieldInspections said:


> I will never EVER Work for a sub of a national.Tomuch Money being shuffled around and 100% more chance of getting screwed.


snow removals, just because I was already driving by and my routes are a little thin without the AMS stuff right now. But, I have a checklist and poor companies would likely never cut it. This one didn't. I do sub a couple third party jobs but they are for a somewhat local guy, that I actually know, and he pays me right away. I do not finance his operation.


----------



## GPPNJ (Jan 15, 2015)

Don't know whats up with them but I they have ONLY given me snow removals. I am a bit suspicious of them too. We haven't had any significant snow in my area, but if we do..... I don't think I am doing them.... 

Anyone with any info on this company please share...........



Thanks,


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*I forwarded the E-mail I recieved and some basic info I had to D. Paul Williams as su*

as suggested by a member here. Two hours later he published this piece, the piece is a bit of an incoherent rant, but does name some players, he seems to be familiar with. I'm not saying they are going to burn you, but all the signs are sure there. Be careful. 

http://foreclosurepedia.org/wvamreo-a-safeguard-properties-order-mill-on-a-fraud-run/


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

There is professionalism in this supposed article. I'll prolly be flamed but the cussing, bigotry and incoherent blabber has ZERO credibility IMO


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

I didn't think muck of it either, in fact I don't see a lot of facts on his entire blog, Seems like one hit piece after another,lacking any substance, and a lot of shameless self promotion. I just posted the link for the few small morsels of information, like the names of the players, if they are even accurate.


----------



## BruceC (Mar 16, 2015)

*Wvam*

Well they sent me work orders for snow removals and as you said can't get ahold of any one and not paying. I tried calling them today and Phone disconnected( imagine that) they stiffed me for about 250.00


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*Well, 250 is a cheap lesson.*

Consider yourself lucky.


----------



## melmatrix (Mar 15, 2015)

Yes i did about 50 snow removals for these clowns mike smith brandon kaila michelle and they ****ed me over should have known with that 1800 number and bull**** web site


----------

